# Black List



## Dan Udrea (Mar 8, 2022)

There is a series on the television stations: "Black List".
I wonder what a "blacklist" looks like? Is the page blank and written in black? Or is it black and white? White paper with black writing is not because all books are written on white paper with black writing. Black paper with white writing is not because this type of writing is for highlighting, or the "black list" must be secret. I think it's a black page and it is written in black, it's just "black". I think ...
"BlackList"


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 8, 2022)

What about a black list just being a metaphor....


----------



## Dan Udrea (Mar 8, 2022)

Jeff15 said:


> What about a black list just being a metaphor....


I know I know. It was just a joke. It's just "just for fun."


----------



## jeffashman (Mar 11, 2022)

Mybe it's something highbrow, like a black tie...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Mar 11, 2022)

I always enjoy your whimsy. Haven’t seen you for a bit. Welcome back.


----------



## Dan Udrea (Mar 12, 2022)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I always enjoy your whimsy. Haven’t seen you for a bit. Welcome back.


Thank you very much for your appreciation. I composed all these images in a photo album, which I printed. The album is called "Laughter of the case, laughter of trouble". It has two meanings in Romanian. "Laughter of case, laughter of trouble" and "Laughter with reason and laughter without reason".   See here:


----------

